# dart overfeeding !



## no_one (Oct 14, 2008)

is there anything like over feeding your dart ?

do darts tent to over eat ?

if you keep providing them with food will they keep eating ?

or stop when they are foul ?


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

Dart frog over feeding is a very common problem. I don't think i have ever seen my darts full to the point of ignoring fruit flies. When I first started I over fed way to much. I learned a lot from these forums and my frogs started looking a lot healthier. I feed my adults 3 times a week and froglets everyday. I'm no pro but it is working very well for me. Hope that helps


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Yep, I know a couple years ago someone posted a pic of their Azureus and it had a double chin haha. I think they eat whatever they can out of instinct, because in the wild i'm sure the edible bugs aren't as bountiful.


----------



## ZeeMan (Sep 19, 2008)

My leucs, auratus and vents ignore flies when they are full.
I put in a lot of flies, more than the usual 15 flies per frog, at one time with fruit scattered on the floor (to keep the ffs off the frogs). They'll go after them if I add more flies...but after a while their interest wanes. I also add more flies then I need to ensure that every frog gets some if there is a subordinate frog hiding out somewhere. I refill the tank with dusted flies about every 3 to 4 days. With that said, my frogs are very plump.

In this forum, I have seen pics of wild frogs in their natural environment...they look thin and if we saw our frogs in that condition we would probably say they were underfed.

imho


----------



## no_one (Oct 14, 2008)

for my experience in reptiles and amphibian general i would say that specimens from the wild are never as fatty and well taken care as our pets ..


almost every animal in the wild struggles to get food .. and in our enclosures 
get steady meals every day or so..





for now my tricolors are froglets and its ok to spoil them will more food..


am feeding every day .. and i might do it twice a day now just to get them started !!


when adults i will cut down the amount of food i offer them !!


----------

